# Seattle Eastside Riding



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi,
I'll be relocating to the greater Seattle area soon and I'm trying to decide where to live.
I've narrowed it down to the Eastside due to work proximity, and I am curious to hear if some neighborhoods will give me better access to great riding than others. 
I am considering Kirkland, Redmond, Bellevue, Issaquah and Sammamish. So far I seem to be leaning to either Redmond or Issaquah. The latter would give me close proximity to Cougar mtn, so I could do repeats before/after work. Any input is appreciated (i.e. group ride start locations, good shops etc)...
TIA,
Stefan


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

If you like climbing and doing repeats Issaquah has some nice stuff along Newport way. From in town you can pick a couple of different routes to the highest road on Squak Mtn. I think you can make a 5.5 mile loop with 1300 feet of climbing. There are also two more roads leading off Newport way between SR900 and West Lake Sammamish that offer some steep climbing or longer loops on Cougar Mtn. From Issaquah you can also bike up into the Snoqualmie Valley, same as from Redmond. Issaquah has something Redmond doesnt and that is a straight shot into Seattle on a bike lane. Redmond is probably easier to get out to some the lighter traveled roads North and East than Issaquah is to go south. The Issaquah-Hobart road a lot of riders wont go on.


----------



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks a lot,
that was exactly the kind of input I was looking for :thumbsup:


----------

